# A Lotta Lizard...



## Firemajic (May 15, 2018)

Graphite on watercolor paper....


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2018)

This iguana might be my new favorite.
The detail and realism is outstanding, Fire.


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2018)

Aww,, thank you! I have 5 hours of work in him so far, and he is not done... but my hand hurts... I laid in my sketch with a #5 pencil... it has hard lead and does not smudge...then I started mapping out where the darkest shadows were going to be...then started adding detail...he is my favorite so far... I want some special paper for graphite, but it is expensive and made with a lot of cotton fibers...


----------



## LeeC (May 16, 2018)

Must you persist in making the rest of us insecure in our efforts


----------



## SilverMoon (May 16, 2018)

OK. Now you are blowing my mind! Actually, freak'n me out because you are competing with one of my favorite artists, HR Giger, who illustrated creatures (_and lizards_) for the film, "Aliens". 

Wiki link below. Check out his work ...






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._R._Giger


Now, I'm ready to humbly post a few cartoons ​:hopelessness:​


----------



## Firemajic (May 27, 2018)

*Another Lizard!*

This Iguana in on a much larger piece of watercolor paper.... I used a lot of cross hatching to give the Iguana textured skin....


----------



## Firemajic (May 27, 2018)

I asked my Brother to make a copy of my original graphite drawing... he used his scanner and made me a print on heavy watercolor paper...


----------



## Firemajic (May 27, 2018)

Using colored pencil, I started laying in color... I have many layers of color to add as well as a lot of blending....


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

stunning...you are the lizard queen


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 27, 2018)

I agree, stunning, Fire....evan the contrast of the
blk & white copy is cool


----------



## Ultraroel (May 28, 2018)

Beautifully done


----------



## Firemajic (May 29, 2018)

Done!


----------



## SilverMoon (May 29, 2018)

*How the hell did you manage to make me look so gorgeous?!
I was so excited **....*



*From your Gelato lov'n friend**.*.

Seriously, simply amazing work!


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 31, 2018)

The color combinations make my eyes happy!
You’ve created an exceptional piece.


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2018)

This is a graphite drawing of a blue Iguana... I used a blue wash of watercolor, before I apply colored pencils...I don't know why, but colored pencils act differently, once the paper has been saturated with watercolors... the colored pencils then act almost like pastels...


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2018)

I have added Navy Blue, Teal and lavender colored pencils to give the scales some definition, another wash of Lavender watercolor around the eyes to highlight... I have a ways to go before I have the depth of color and detail I want to achieve...


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2018)

More color...


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2018)

Finished! One last coat of White colored pencil to blend the Blue .... many... many layers of white....


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, they’re so vibrant! Enlarging them, I see the 
effect of the white wash on the final shot, it softens
it, very nice. There’s such an amazing difference 
between stages....


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jun 3, 2018)

Yup, I am envious. I can't draw a decent stick figure . . . Awesome!

 Used to own an iguana and a rainbow lizard. Was much surprised to find my iguana, Ivan, missed me while I was at work. Who knew?


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 11, 2018)

New WIP...eventually I will use watercolors and colored pencils...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 12, 2018)

So handsome!


----------

